# PowerPoint Animationen



## MagicMatze (14. März 2005)

Huhu,

ich hätte mal eine Frage und zwar suche ich im Moment eine ganz bestimmte Animation für PowerPoint, gibt es da spezielle Seiten wo man viele verschiedene finden kann? Also es würde konkret um eine Art "Rollladen-Effekt" gehen, der die Präsentation starten/abschließen soll, eventl. kann mir ja jemand helfen 

MfG Matze


----------



## turboprinz (14. März 2005)

HiHo,
auf den Seiten des Herstellers (Microsoft) gibt es viele Vorlagen, deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass es da auch soetwas gibt. Ansonsten schlag im "gelben GOOGLE" nach! Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der nichts findet!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## MagicMatze (14. März 2005)

joa oki ich schau ma  google is klar, aber ich dachte eventl hat jemand nen geheimtipp 

MfG Matze


----------

